# trailer 'jack' tire



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi to all. Just found this place the other day. Question is about replacing the wheel on that 'jack' on the front of your trailer. Has anyone ever done it? Looks like it is a plastic, maybe nylon, definately no tread on it whatsoever. Trailer is 10 yyears old this year, I have had it for 6. Sat on a dealer's lot before 2006. Tire looks to be 6 inches in dia and 2 to 3" wide. Has a bolt thru the center with a nut. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of the jacks aren't to expensive look in to replacing the whole thing.


----------



## Baub (Apr 12, 2011)

You might try Harbor Freight. Something like this? https://www.harborfreight.com/7-inch-semi-solid-wheel-98951.html


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 12, 2011)

It'd be a lot easier and not much more money to replace the whole jack, assuming your boat doesn't weigh a whole lot. You can find the full setup for 20 or 30 bucks almost anywhere.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 12, 2011)

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/trailer-jacks/1000-lb-swing-back-trailer-jack-41005.html


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 13, 2011)

My advice is just to buy a new jack because it wont cost you much more
I have a coupon to get this jack for $17.99 https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-lb-capacity-dual-wheel-swing-back-boat-trailer-jack-67500.html


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 13, 2011)

My advice is just to buy a new jack because it wont cost you much more
I have a coupon to get this jack for $17.99 https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-lb-capacity-dual-wheel-swing-back-boat-trailer-jack-67500.html


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 13, 2011)

https://www.drillspot.com/products/121410/Dayton_1A198_Wheel

All kinds of them here:

https://www.drillspot.com/tag/caster-wheel/


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. The last one looks like the right size. I know it is 6"dia and close to 2" wide. It's the hole size I need to measure for. That 600 lb rating seems enough. Will measure tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 13, 2011)

Scroll on down on that second link and there is one with a 900lb rating for a hair over two bucks.


----------

